# Hi Viz sights



## starshipxd (Nov 7, 2009)

New to this handgun thing. Was wondering if anyone uses the Hi-Viz sights? I've used them (successfully) on shot guns. Now have my first handgun (XD-9). Have some sight picture issues and wondering if ayone uses or recommends the hi-viz sights. Taking my second lesson next week so that might also help my sight picture issues also.

Chuck


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I do and I really like them.

Here they are on my Browning Buck Mark .22

Close up










Full gun










I'm looking for some for my S&W .40 VE.


----------



## opksrj (Nov 9, 2009)

that's a great looking setup


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I use them on my "fun-cheap-ammo" 22 Ruger 22/45. On my XD9 I have a Dawson red fiber optic front sight. The rod is narrow in diameter for better bullseye/center target acquisition. It's easier for pin point shooting when accuracy is a must. The Hi-Viz will give a fast/quick aiming point, but if you want fine tuned accuracy, the Hi-Viz may not be the best choice. Then again, if you have "older eyes" (like me) and you simply cannot see the front sight well, you may have to use a large fiber optic rod. Just my experience with the sights, it's not stamped in stone. Good luck.


----------

